# Looking for a good SCROG strain...?



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a SCROG that I have just put into flowering--my first!  I have 2 Satori clones in a 10 gal DWC.  I put them into flowering yesterday, under a dual 150W cooltube set up (I still have some work to do on the set-up, but needed to get them into 12/12).  

I am rather intrigued by the potential yield that may be possible with SCROG and the ability to use smaller grow spaces. I am looking for suggestions on a good strain for a small SCROG set up.

Thanks.


----------



## UnlceFreddy (Sep 20, 2008)

I too, am interested in the answer to this question.
White Rhino looks like a nice small plant for scrog but I am basing that off pictures and videos of it, I have never grown it.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 20, 2008)

I would suggest Lowryder. It's short, seed to weed in 3 months tops, clone to bud in a month and a half, autoflowers, and is very trainable for scrog. Because of the short height of the plant, you can have multiple layers of this stuff growing at different heights in your closet. Then you have a Sea scrog setup


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 20, 2008)

do you have to use a screen because of height? or you want to do a screen? i find any strain works for a screen of green... i dont see why any plant couldnt be trained to make use of one. are you looking for something new to try strainwise? 

I like using indica doms mainly, and less flowering time so they form one main cola helps for sog. but for a screen a month of veg is fine with whatever strain you want.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Sep 21, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> do you have to use a screen because of height? or you want to do a screen? i find any strain works for a screen of green... i dont see why any plant couldnt be trained to make use of one. are you looking for something new to try strainwise?
> 
> I like using indica doms mainly, and less flowering time so they form one main cola helps for sog. but for a screen a month of veg is fine with whatever strain you want.



It wouldn't be called a screen of green without a screen, would it?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 21, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> do you have to use a screen because of height? or you want to do a screen? i find any strain works for a screen of green... i dont see why any plant couldnt be trained to make use of one. are you looking for something new to try strainwise?
> 
> I like using indica doms mainly, and less flowering time so they form one main cola helps for sog. but for a screen a month of veg is fine with whatever strain you want.



I want to do a screen--just to try something a little different.  I have always just let my girls grow.  I just wondered whether some strains might be better suited to scrog.  I am not crazy about the autoflowering strains.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 21, 2008)

I reckon Snow White would make a good scrog strain. I grew it 12/12 from seed expecting a small single cola plant but ended up with a bush.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 21, 2008)

KaliKitsune said:
			
		

> It wouldn't be called a screen of green without a screen, would it?


 


no.... whats your point?


i dont like the autoflowering strains either hemp goddess


----------



## NorCalHal (Sep 26, 2008)

I'll tell ya what Hemp Goddess, this Mazar I am just now running would be GREAT for SCROG. Very Bushy and eaisily trained. Cloned very quickly and Veg time is pretty minimal.

Seed stock from DutchPassion.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 27, 2008)

Hemp,

I see noone addressed your yield question. Heres what Ive read\researched about so far.

Its possible to yield 2 oz \ sqFT in a small scrog grow. Ive seen a medium size scrog that yielded 3.4 OZ \ SQFT 

Anything Inidica Dom would be a goood strain from the research Ive done. But it is a little quicker with a Inidca \ Sativa Mix to get some of the growth of the sativa for rapidly filling your screen.

Ive got 6 clones that I am doing a SCROG grow, since its my first im going to keep it simple and do a horizontal screen with 3 inch holes. I plan on using netting instead of chicken wire. From what I read it has less of a chance to damage you stems...Plan to veg until screen is 80% full then flip to 12\12 and fill the rest of the screen for the next two weeks starting to allign the budsites with the holes.

I plan to do 2 budsites per square since im using 3 inch squares. use toothpicks to keep the buds from touching each other......

you gonna do a GJ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm real curious to see how the 2 Satori I have will do.  I let them go a little long in veg and they are a bit unruly.  I put them in flower about a week ago and I don't really want to be moving them around too much.  So, we'll just have to see how it goes.  It seems like an efficient way to grow.  I've got 2 150W HPS in a space 2x2.

I'm not much good at keeping grow journals.  Sometimes it is all I can do to keep track of the essentials.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 27, 2008)

Did you trim the undergrowth from the screen yet? they say do it after the first two weeks of flower (after the stretch). this also allows the growth to be concentrated on the growth above the screen...

2X2 by my calculations you shoulld pull 6-8 oz with a full screen. how much vertical space do you have>?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Sep 28, 2008)

sweet tooth #3 ...
Dj shorts Blueberry


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 28, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Did you trim the undergrowth from the screen yet? they say do it after the first two weeks of flower (after the stretch). this also allows the growth to be concentrated on the growth above the screen...
> 
> 2X2 by my calculations you shoulld pull 6-8 oz with a full screen. how much vertical space do you have>?



Yes, I have trimmed the undergrowth (put a few of these into a cloner).  

I have 4' in height.  I could make it taller if I needed to since it is a sectioned off space in a closet, but I don't know that I will have to.  

I'll try to get some kind of picture after lights out.  I would like to get some input from someone who has SCROGged before.  Mine just looks a little unruly to me.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Sep 28, 2008)

IMO unruly is the way you want a scrog.....:hubba:


----------

